
Genome-wide analysis identifies 149 genetic loci associated with income - hirundo
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13585-5
======
core-questions
This looks like it's well in line with all of the existing contentious
research on this subject. The problem is, of course, doing anything with this
from a policy standpoint. All of this knowledge leads to increased predictive
power for anyone willing to consider it, but making policies around it
generally is seen as "being biased" no matter how confident we are in the
aggregate outcomes we expect.

